
Debian 8: Linux’s most reliable distro makes its biggest change since 1993 - xngzng
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/01/debian-8-linuxs-most-reliable-distro-makes-its-biggest-change-since-1993/
======
anonbanker
Relevant TL;DR:

 _While testing, my experience with systemd was decidedly mixed. On the
desktop, I hardly notice it._

 _Debian 8 on the server is a different story, though._

 _In my case, enough has gone wrong that I suggest you don 't jump in
immediately with both feet._

Overall, the article's tone is extraordinarily generous towards debian itself.
The author clearly has a background in system administration, and is reviewing
a distribution that is used primarily by sysadmins[1]. He dedicates three
terse paragraphs to the actual meat (debian 8 on the server), and spends the
rest of the article waxing about what's new, and the desktop experience.

I wouldn't go so far as to call this a fluff piece, but they're definitely
attempting to cast debian in the best light possible with this article.

1\. (unless you can point me to a sizeable debian desktop population - ubuntu
doesn't count anymore post-snappy, but I'd love to be proven wrong on LMDE's
numbers.)

